# scramble.cubing.net — a quick way to get a scramble!



## Lucas Garron (Oct 27, 2021)

Sometimes I find myself needing a quick scramble without a timer, especially for certain kinds of demos. So I made a site for it!

https://scramble.cubing.net/



If you click on the event icon, you can use it for all WCA events:



It's designed to look super pretty. 
It also comes with automatic dark mode (matching your device), and a little refresh icon in the lower right when you add it to your home screen as a web app. 

It uses random state scrambles, although be cautioned that it doesn't perform WCA-style filtering for all events yet (but hopefully soon).

This also serves as a simple demo of how to use `cubing.js` to build new sites — the core code fits on a single screen: https://github.com/cubing/scramble....b422c67f608680b4480f47b4e08cc/src/scramble.ts
If there's interest, I can make a video about how to put together a site like this yourself!


----------



## pjk (Oct 27, 2021)

Beautifully done Lucas. Love it.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Oct 27, 2021)

As always, the tools that you design and code are excellent. Thank you


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 28, 2021)

Nice app!

Just a little request:

It would be REALLY interesting if there was an option to copy the scramble to the clipboard.
Selecting, copying and pasting gives a result like this one:



Spoiler



B2

R

L'

B

U2

R2

F'

L2

U'

F2

U2

L

D2

L

F2

L'

D2

F2

U2

D2

F2



If this is corrected it will be PRETTY HANDY on example solve games


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 28, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Nice app!
> 
> Just a little request:
> 
> ...



Oooh, thanks for reporting this! I'll try to make sure the copied algs fit on one line at least. (Although avoiding the link formatting may be trickier. The moves are clickable so you can jump to a given move!)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 28, 2021)

Lucas Garron said:


> Oooh, thanks for reporting this! I'll try to make sure the copied algs fit on one line at least. (Although avoiding the link formatting may be trickier. The moves are clickable so you can jump to a given move!)


thanks for the quick reply!
I think putting a "copy to clipboard" button at the end of the scramble can fix the problem.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 13, 2022)

Update: this should now work offline!

Just visit once, and then it should keep working (for all events) regardless of your internet connection.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 13, 2022)

Lucas Garron said:


> Sometimes I find myself needing a quick scramble without a timer, especially for certain kinds of demos. So I made a site for it!
> 
> https://scramble.cubing.net/
> 
> ...


Superb work, this idea was on my mind at some point as well!


----------



## j727s (Jan 14, 2022)

professional looking!


----------



## Garf (Jan 14, 2022)

I wish there was a way to slow down the scrambling program so that you could follow along with the animation instead of follow the scramble.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 14, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I wish there was a way to slow down the scrambling program so that you could follow along with the animation instead of follow the scramble.



I've thought about this, but I don't have a good way to do it yet. 

If you want to go back to any part of the scramble, you can always press a move (and press on the same move again to animate forward from there). But not everyone scrambles the same way.

The default tempo for cubing.js/Twizzle is 1 second for a quantum turn and 1.5 seconds for a half turn: https://alpha.twizzle.net/edit/?alg=F2+D+F'+D2+R2+F+D'+R+U'+F+L2+F+R2+F+L2+U2+L2+F2+D2+F'+D2
However, this is slower than a lot of us actually scramble, but possibly still too fast for someone who is going carefully and/or new to the notation for a puzzle.

I could add a config slider to adjust the tempo, but that would be shifting the problem onto the user: they have to change the setting any time it's not working. I could instead save a tempo per puzzle (per event?), but that's quite some functionality to convey to the user, given how simple the app is supposed to be. Maybe at that point I should think about a way to skip through ≈5 moves at a time.

Thoughts / suggestions?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 25, 2022)

So, I still haven't figured out a good way to persist a "default" setting, but for now I've added some options that will be stored in the URL:

2D view
Slower animation


So you can at least bookmark a particular set of options if you'd like!
For example:

https://scramble.cubing.net/?visualization=2D&event=fto
https://scramble.cubing.net/?event=skewb&tempo-scale=1
Also, we now have scramblers for FTO, Master Tetraminx, Kilominx, and Redi Cube, thanks to @xyzzy !


----------

